# Captains day fun ideas



## alexgolf (May 6, 2010)

Hi all in forum land.

Later in the year i will be hosting a golf day and i would like to canvas some ideas for some fun things to do on the day.

The format of the golf is 9 holes greensome and then 18 holes individual Stableford, hopefully at Minchinhampton Golf Club.

Anything you have seen at other Captans days that you think was good let me know.

muchas thanks

Alexgolf


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 6, 2010)

Not sure if this is the norm but we get a pitch mark repairer with the year, club and the event [Captain's day]. have no idea how expensive it is to do though but guessing it isn't cheap as the ones we get are decent - ore so than the nikes, taylormade etc


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2010)

Have you tried cross country golf?


----------



## Sandy (May 7, 2010)

Blindfold tee shots on a par three with a closest to the pin competition. Let them have a few goes in case they don't hit it first time though! and you'll need someone manned at the tee with a blindfold, ready to spot the balls!  Nice one to loosen people up and have a giggle.


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2010)

Have one hole where you have to tee off with your putter and putt with your driver.


----------



## HRC99 (May 8, 2010)

Play off the ladies' tees on a number of holes.  Especially good, if that puts the green in range on a par 4 or makes the par 5 very reachable in two.


----------



## bogside84 (May 8, 2010)

Charge or fine anyone who says when I was Captain OR our committee etc etc etc and donate all money to your junior golf section


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (May 8, 2010)

I once played in a comp where the club hired sets of hickory shafted golf clubs. It was really fun, although it is not easy, (play off the front tees) and I am sure, not cheap www.timewarpgolf.co.uk

Whatever you do, have a good one.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 9, 2010)

At ours, we had the usual (?) team of four stableford event (best two scores count), but also something I'd not heard of before - which was the "Yellow ball competition. Each group given a yellow ball, and each hole, a different player has to use it and record the points scored with it. If ball is lost or put OOB, then that's it, you can't score any more in the "yellow ball". If ball lasts all 18 then (if four in team) each player will have played it 4 times, and two players will have played it once more each. Best score at out captains day was 39 - worst was 2 points - they lost it in a pond on their second hole.


----------



## viscount17 (May 10, 2010)

At ours, we had the usual (?) team of four stableford event (best two scores count), but also something I'd not heard of before - which was the "Yellow ball competition. Each group given a yellow ball, and each hole, a different player has to use it and record the points scored with it. If ball is lost or put OOB, then that's it, you can't score any more in the "yellow ball". If ball lasts all 18 then (if four in team) each player will have played it 4 times, and two players will have played it once more each. Best score at out captains day was 39 - worst was 2 points - they lost it in a pond on their second hole.
		
Click to expand...

we play a version of this once a season. team Stableford, but the yellow scores double and you have to stick to the same order for playing it. once you've lost it you carry on scoring as normal so you still have reason to play.


----------

